# LED Recommendation (Calling all Veterans)



## JBird325 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to the forums/growing and have been researching lights for hours now...

I've decided I want to go with LEDs which is why I'm looking for you LED Veterans to help answer my question. PLEASE, please no CFL/HPS talk 

I'll be operating in a 4x4 grow space and looking for the best quality lighting for my dollar between $600-1300. Below are the ones I'm currently considering but I'm open to hearing from those with other lights that have had exceptional results!

Currently I'm looking at lights like:

1) Illumitex-NeoSol NS (600W HID Equivalent)
http://www.illumitex.com/product/neosol-ns/

2) BML Sypder 600
http://www.bmlhorticulture.com/spydr-600-grow-max-spectrum/

3) DormGrow G8LED
http://www.dormgrow.com/450-watt-led-grow-light.html


Thank you


----------



## D34TH (Jan 15, 2016)

4x4 area with 1300 dollar are you f#cking mad? just do fluorescent if your into the flat light dispersal and low heat situations you will only need 200-300 to light that small area and it will be more effective than those over hyped leds.


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 15, 2016)

JBird325 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forums/growing and have been researching lights for hours now...
> 
> ...


 
I've watched a few grows using the spyder and the illumitex....... both grow fantastic buds........ have seen them produce .75 grams per watt...... they use half the electricity and last forever(no blubs to replace)..... for the personal use grower they are cost effective.    btw t 5's produce a good amount of heat.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 15, 2016)

.

d34th,
Way to do EXACTLY what the OP asked you NOT to do.

-----


No, you are not F%^$*#ing mad.

#1 & 2 are (IMO) some of the best lights out there.  I am not familiar with #3

Hate to break it to ya but the Illumitex NS is for a 3x3 space.  
The DS is their 4x4 fixture.

I am running a 400+ Spectrum King, which I would like to think is (close to) on Par with (a dim attempt at a lighting joke) the fixtures you listed above.
(I have an Illumi DS fixture on hand but due to space restrictions, I have not used it... yet)

Personally, I don't think you will be disappointed with the plants you grow under any/either of those ("top shelf") LED fixtures.



2-300 worth of fluorescents... :giggle::doh:


:48:


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 16, 2016)

I've had my led for over a year and i love it.  I would say get the biggest one you can afford.  That was my mistake.  I really wish I would have gotten the bigger light.


----------



## D34TH (Jan 16, 2016)

Ok sorry i retract the t5 proposition but i just cant imagine putting that much into a small area like that but if i where to recommend a led would be multiple marshydro 300 watt because the are the most effeceint of the cheap ones from the videos i seen a while back on the actual consumption i dont remember the exact pull but it was the best bang for the buck at the time i looked it up about a year ago.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 19, 2016)

D34TH said:


> Ok sorry i retract the t5 proposition but i just cant imagine putting that much into a small area like that but if i where to recommend a led would be multiple marshydro 300 watt because the are the most effeceint of the cheap ones from the videos i seen a while back on the actual consumption i dont remember the exact pull but it was the best bang for the buck at the time i looked it up about a year ago.


 
I know several growers that have Mars lights and almost are failing...  I would avoid Mars COMPLETELY....   :48:

Paging DocGreenFang....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 19, 2016)

I have a 700W Mars that I am less than thrilled with.  The good LEDs are expensive.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 19, 2016)

D34TH said:


> 4x4 area with 1300 dollar are you f#cking mad? just do fluorescent if your into the flat light dispersal and low heat situations you will only need 200-300 to light that small area and it will be more effective than those over hyped leds.



First of all you may need to acquaint yourself with our rules. No swearing. Please read them.

Second of all 200-300? what are you saying?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jan 19, 2016)

Bought 8 Mars 400 fixtures less than a year ago. All are currently showing signs of "burning" around the diodes and I see them wanting to fail. Also, the penetration is MAYBE 10". I've since (pretty much) gone back to HPS, until I can afford either Illumitex or BML. Those are the top 2 IMO, and like Joe said... I wouldn't overlook Spectrum King. 

Personally.. I'm leaning toward "stay away from Mars" now-a-days, except maybe their higher end line. Proper LED's cost more, but you save on electric, nutrient, and much much more. You gain terrapins and resination, this is for *certain* (from what I have seen at least) as even the Mars showed me this! There's loads of benefit, that quickly pays for itself when you purchase a quality LED. 

..but I will no longer use the Mars fixtures. Comical thing is, I have a Mars Sun Series, that they sold for about 1 month that a fellow has let me use.. it seems to do pretty decent, and much better than the Mars II fixtures AND seemingly just as good (if not better) as the current Mars "Pro Series". 



> (I have an Illumi DS fixture on hand but due to space restrictions, I have not used it... yet)



Oh gee.. I have space! LOL ... (just playin')


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 19, 2016)

Thank you so much DGF. We appreciate you.


----------



## P Jammers (Jan 19, 2016)

Illumitex, and it's not even close race.

I'll also note that I have several Mars fixtures and have had zero issues to date, but I wouldn't steer anyone that direction considering the top two on that list. 

Can't say I have ever seen anyone go through with the warranty process with Mars however to know if they stand by their product.


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks Pjammers.  I too am leaning Led. for a 4x4x6 tent.  can you tell me what you would Buy for this tent?  thanks


tcabs


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 23, 2016)

I haven't had any issues with my mars...but i wouldn't waste money on the cheap stuff.   If you can't afford the expensive light stay with hps.


----------



## Smokeaholic (Jan 23, 2016)

Illumitex is what I would get. The g8 isn't worth getting IMHO because it doesn't use the new cob diodes which are either full spectrum or a good balance of red+blue inside of the diode but with the price I assume full spectrum but the spec sheet .pdf wont load.


----------



## superman (Jan 25, 2016)

I have 3 Lumigrow 325s and a couple 650s and they work great, but they're pretty intense so you need some head room with lights like those.
 I too think the Illumitex would be great. More for the principle and design than the price. Getting an even spread and the right spectrum of quality diodes is where it's at!!!
 Peace, Superman


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 26, 2016)

I am currently running BML spyder 600...illumitex  ns300, and 2 lumigrow  325....the lumigrow  325 are  great and really throw on weight...the spyder 600 is bad *** 270 osram led...I got all 6 bars at the end  throwing out over 2kmmol...and I attached a 325 to other end so I changed my spyder to a,650...the plants are soo pretty....now let's get to the illumitex ns...I have only been running it a month...but price wise I'd go with BML adjustable  arms to use light where it is needed...the illumitex  moves about a ha lf inch.it is ip66 rated...I'd go with BML..amazing customer  service each  one is hand built took about 2 weeks to build..the package is great the product allows you to change the bars...take them off I also bought the solar lunar controller sets sunrise and sunset to mimic the sun........the PAR on spyder is just incredible but illumitex  is nice alao

If I had 1 light to buy it would  be BML spyder 1200 preference the the 1k or 600..it's much more versatile than illumitex  and cheaper  I would not even bother with ns..  DS with spectral  controller  but it's over 2k
.you can get the spyder 600 for 1299 no tax free ship...


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 26, 2016)

Here is one pic... 

View attachment 20160105_160712.jpg


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 26, 2016)

Bml and illumitex 

View attachment 20160125_180240.jpg


View attachment 20160115_103614.jpg


----------



## astrobud (Jan 27, 2016)

hi friends, again i dont post much but feel i have something to add here. i have a 4x5 room with a ceiling of a 5 1/2 feet. i run two of these http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-6-Band-2.0-270w-Bloom-Pro-LED-Grow-Light View attachment DSCF1222.JPG
                                                                                  and i get results like this and this is 4 weeks in flower. i use all fox farms stuff. i veg to about 16 inchs then in flower they go. the little ufo in the corner is to help with side branches . you cant argue with results btw how is everyone:smoke1:


edit; sorry i was gonna show those lights hanging but i forgot but click on the link and all the info is there


----------



## superman (Jan 28, 2016)

techrons78 said:


> I am currently running BML spyder 600...illumitex ns300, and 2 lumigrow 325....the lumigrow 325 are great and really throw on weight...the spyder 600 is bad *** 270 osram led...I got all 6 bars at the end throwing out over 2kmmol...and I attached a 325 to other end so I changed my spyder to a,650...the plants are soo pretty....now let's get to the illumitex ns...I have only been running it a month...but price wise I'd go with BML adjustable arms to use light where it is needed...the illumitex moves about a ha lf inch.it is ip66 rated...I'd go with BML..amazing customer service each one is hand built took about 2 weeks to build..the package is great the product allows you to change the bars...take them off I also bought the solar lunar controller sets sunrise and sunset to mimic the sun........the PAR on spyder is just incredible but illumitex is nice alao
> 
> If I had 1 light to buy it would be BML spyder 1200 preference the the 1k or 600..it's much more versatile than illumitex and cheaper I would not even bother with ns.. DS with spectral controller but it's over 2k
> .you can get the spyder 600 for 1299 no tax free ship...


 
  Man, that Spydr is one nice looking light. Very user friendly too!! Sure would look good sitting next to 'my' Lumigrows. Yeah, those 325s will produce some plump, rock hard buds too!!!:aok:
 Peace, Superman


----------



## JBird325 (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks for all the feedback guys! I love communities 

Quick update:

After MUCH searching and company calling I've settled on the Spydrx ($900). BML has re-branded to Fluence Bioengineering and with that launch came a couple of new lights including the spydrx (replace of spydr 600) and the spydrx plus (replace of the spyder 1200) Both new models have the same but NEW spectrum (more powerful) compared to the old versions so no more purple light, it's now a white light.  You can check the new line out for yourself here https://www.fluence.science/spydr/

I should be getting my light in about a month or so and I'll keep everyone updated with my feedback.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 12, 2016)

sounds like a nice light jbird.   good luck....  :48:


----------



## Sunny Jans (Jan 12, 2019)

I am using *a 1500w led cob grow light* which can control the red/blue/full spectrum lights through the button and easy to use


----------

